# [H]Soulgrinder, Converted Heralds, Converted Flamers from Dryads [W] Paypal / Cash



## GBDarkAngel (May 11, 2011)

First up a nicely painted Soulgrinder.
Offers in excess of retail are invited, will also include the spare parts like sword etc.




























2 x Converted Herals on Disks - Spikey bits on disks are just sprue parts so if they fall off you should have an endless supply of them. 
Offers around the £25 for the 2 including post.



















There is 6 Painted in picture and a further 14 built but unpainted.
I dont think asking £25 for the 6 painted and 14 unpainted is unreasonable.
You can use as Flamers or Horrors.


----------

